# Finnex Stingray or Planted+ ?



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

How often I need to replace lightbulbs is starting to grind my gears aside from my first bulb that lasted a year, literally everything else lasts 3-4 months before burning out and 4 bulbs a year is like nearly enough to pay for a new Finnex LED anyhow.

I was already planning on making an order when the Planted+ 24/7 comes out for my 20 gallon and now I wanna change the lighting for my 5.5g aquarium too.

I can't decide between getting a 16" Stingray or a 16" Fugeray Planted+ though. The price doesn't bother me, but I don't wanna do overkill with the lights and get algae problems. 

The tank is currently half-dirt (I used left over dirt so only one side has dirt) and has a crypt whose exact species I can't remember, dwarf lily, African water fern, a Kleiner sword, an anubias, cabomba, and water sprite.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump. I'm also between the fugeray planted + and a stingray (I'm setting up a low light, low tech npt 20 gallon long.) And, as you say, I've also heard that for a very low tech setup, the planted+ is overkill (i.e. increases algae), doesn't have as pleasing of a color spectrum, aesthetically, and the stingray is plenty. So I'm leaning stingray but looking forward to more experienced responses.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a Planted+ clip-on and I think the color spectrum looks fine, but I get a tiny bit of string algae when I accidentally leave it on 12+ hours too many days in a row. >_> I really need to invest in a timer... And I've got it on a vase and it easily penetrates 18" of water and my 5.5g is like half that tall. I was thinking of trying the clip-on on my 5.5g for a couple days to see what happens, but the clip-on's bracket has a really hard time going over the lip of my 5.5g aquarium and I kept feeling like it would fall in. 

The 16" stingray has 4 true red bulbs while the 16" planted+ has 32 true red. The jump between the two is crazy but then I'm going like "is 4 enough????"


----------



## bsb (Feb 21, 2015)

we have a sting ray on one of our 10 gallon npt and it very nice. im impressed with the light and can get you a pic if you want later. all plants seem to be doing really good with it


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 7, 2009)

I have the stingray on a 20 long. I think it's plenty of light. I had the planted plus but it was too bright.
I also have the regular fugeray on a 46 gallon bf.
Unless you have plans to grow high light plants I vote stingray.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My plants are low or medium.

I guess I will go with the Stingray. On more thought, it's probably not a good idea to set up a divided 5.5g to maximum plant production on account it's not very spacious.


----------

